

TweetValue - How much is your Twitter profile worth? - swombat
http://tweetvalue.com/

======
swombat
I'll be first to comment on this.

Seems pretty lame... must be a straight metric of followers and followees,
right? What is the point of websites like this? Just a giant advert? How much
money do you reckon "Jonas Lejon" has made from that big banner at the top?

